# Installare in dualboot gentoo e Win10

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti voi.

Non so se è un argomento da forum principale.

Ho un notebook con SSD e HD.

Ho installato windows su HD:

60 GB per Windows e il resto per i dati.

L'installazione ha creato una partizione sua ed ora ho sdb1 sdb2 di windows e sdb3 dei dati.

Ho poi installato gentoo su ssd:

100MB efi

256MB boot

e il resto root

Ora non parte più windows da grub.

Allora ho reistallato windows 10 sulla partizione dove avevo windows ma al primo dei riavvii dell'installazione di windows mi ha cancellato la boot di gentoo ed ora ho un bel 

grub rescue>

so come ripristinare gentoo e grub con la sua /boot

ma il mio desiderio è avere un dual boot con Windows 10.

Avete dei suggerimenti?

Spero di non aver fatto troppa confusione.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

nessuna idea?

----------

## Maxxx

Stando al wiki 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Bootloader

c'è una parte in cui dice

 *Quote:*   

> The os-prober utility can be used in conjunction with GRUB2 to detect other operating systems from attached drives. Windows 7, 8.1, 10, and other distributions of Linux are detectable. Those desiring dual boot systems should emerge the sys-boot/os-prober package then re-run the grub-mkconfig command (as seen above). If detection problems are encountered be sure to read the GRUB2 article in its entirety before asking the Gentoo community for support.

 

Sembra che bisogna installare os-prober e successivamente rieseguire grub-mkconfig per i dual boot con windows.

----------

## bandreabis

Fatto, ma non trova Windows.

I notebook sono delle brutte bestie.

----------

## Maxxx

Quando all'avvio del computer, appena parte il BIOS, premi il tasto per selezionare il disco da cui caricare il sistema operativo, ti sente sia il disco di Gentoo che quello di Windows? E te li carica entrambi se li selezioni?

E tale avvio è stato fatto in Uefi o legacy mode?

Infine mi viene da chiederti: se l'avvio è fatto in Uefi mode, hai disattivato Secure Boot?

----------

## bandreabis

Uso UEFI con partizionamento GPT, disattivato Secure Boot. 

Se cerco di far partire Windows su sdb da UEFI ottengo questo errore: https://postimg.org/image/3nyxbx3v5/

Il BIOS, per entrambi i SO operativi puntano su sda, ma Windows dovrebbe essere su sdb.

Gli HD sono così partizionati:

```
fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 119,2 GiB, 128035676160 bytes, 250069680 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: EF904D54-F807-4831-BCAD-31BC5B5C7706

Dispositivo     Start      Fine   Settori  Size Tipo

/dev/sda1        2048    196607    194560   95M Microsoft basic data

/dev/sda2      196608    466943    270336  132M EFI System

/dev/sda3      466944 102866943 102400000 48,8G Linux filesystem

/dev/sda4   102866944 250067631 147200688 70,2G Linux filesystem

Disk /dev/sdb: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: F293B900-9EBB-4EB1-A767-9F972F49E423

Dispositivo     Start       Fine    Settori   Size Tipo

/dev/sdb1        2048  122882047  122880000  58,6G Microsoft basic data

/dev/sdb4   122882048 1953523711 1830641664 872,9G Microsoft basic data

```

----------

## Maxxx

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Il BIOS, per entrambi i SO operativi puntano su sda, ma Windows dovrebbe essere su sdb.[/code]

 

Si, sembra che la partizione di boot di windows è su sda ma windows è su sdb. Chissà come mai è successo questo...

Io proverei a reinstallare windows. Per il resto grub dovrebbe puntare a sdb x avviare windows (che una volta reinstallato sarà sdb1?) e a sda x avviare Gentoo (in questo caso rimarrà sda2?).

----------

## bandreabis

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Il BIOS, per entrambi i SO operativi puntano su sda, ma Windows dovrebbe essere su sdb.[/code] 
> 
> Si, sembra che la partizione di boot di windows è su sda ma windows è su sdb. Chissà come mai è successo questo...
> 
> Io proverei a reinstallare windows. Per il resto grub dovrebbe puntare a sdb x avviare windows (che una volta reinstallato sarà sdb1?) e a sda x avviare Gentoo (in questo caso rimarrà sda2?).

 

Ho provato più volte a reinstallare Windows, ma al riavvio si ferma alla linea di comando di grub perché ho cancellato la partizione con /boot.

Se provo a riavviare e far scegliere al UEFI di far partire Windows, si ferma alla BSOD.

Vorrei provare a cancellare grub da sda ma non so come fare.

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1 

non cancella grub e nemmeno 

bootrec.exe /fixmbr

----------

## Maxxx

Per sostituire grub con il bootloader di windows guarda questo:

http://www.giandoweb.it/guide/linux/eliminare-grub-linux-ripristinare-avvio-windows

Ci sono anche altri siti che dicono di fare così per far riavviare windows.

E comunque così non risolviamo il problema del dual boot.

----------

## Maxxx

[quote="bandreabis"] *Maxxx wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Il BIOS, per entrambi i SO operativi puntano su sda, ma Windows dovrebbe essere su sdb.[/code] ...e nemmeno 
> 
> bootrec.exe /fixmbr

 

Scusa, non avevo visto che l'avevi già provato.

----------

## bandreabis

Che derivi dal fatto che è UEFi e non BIOS?

Magari windows ha bisogno di una partizione dedicata su sda?

----------

## Maxxx

 *Quote:*   

> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1

 

Questa è una cosa che non ho mai fatto, pertanto non sono in grado di consigliarti.

Comunque leggendo qua e là su internet mi è sembrato di capire che /dev/zero sostituisce il dispositivo che è su "of" con dei file contenenti byte a zero, l'opzione bs scrive file in blocchi da 446 bytes e count copia solo 1 blocco da 446 bytes. Quindi questo blocco da 446 bytes viene sovrascritto su /dev/sda da /dev/zero.

Mi dispiace ma non so cosa possa venire fuori.

Però nel tuo caso, "of=/dev/hda", non dovrebbe essere "of=/dev/sda"?

Prova anche a chiedere sul forum internazionale.

----------

## bandreabis

sì, sda scusa, ho preso il comando da internet solo come esempio.

In ogni caso non succede assolutamente nulla.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Proverò a fare una traduzione in inglese del mio primo post   :Laughing: 

----------

## ciro64

Non sto usando UEFI .... sono in "legacy mode" su PC, ho un ssd 20 GB e 1 HDD 1 TB

```

ci74771ht ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 111,8 GiB, 120034123776 bytes, 234441648 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0xa0af8bdf

Dispositivo Avvio     Start      Fine   Settori  Size Id Tipo

/dev/sda1   *          2048   1026047   1024000  500M  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2           1026048 146802687 145776640 69,5G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3         146802688 234440703  87638016 41,8G  5 Esteso

/dev/sda5         146804736 147329023    524288  256M 83 Linux

/dev/sda6         147331072 234440703  87109632 41,6G 83 Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x8f8002b1

Dispositivo Avvio      Start       Fine    Settori   Size Id Tipo

/dev/sdb1               2048 1153433599 1153431552   550G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sdb2         1153433600 1919971327  766537728 365,5G 83 Linux

/dev/sdb3         1919971328 1953525167   33553840    16G 82 Linux swap / Solar

```

Nel mio caso win10 ha voluto la partizione tipo BIOS/MBR e non UEFI/GPT. Comunque crea una sua partizione /dev/sda1 nel mio caso) che .... non so a che serva ... comunque la installa  :Smile: 

Però i portatili son più "ostici" ....

Di default, appena acquistato il tuo laptop, le partizioni erano in una tabella di tipo GPT/GUID (efi) o "old style" "BIOS/MBR ?

Volevo aggiungere che anche per Linuz c'è un'utility simpatica per ripristinare il boot-loader di "Finestre", presente in SystemRescueCD per esempio e non so in quanti altri.

Semplicemente basta fare (usando per esempio il mio sistema)

```

# ms-sys -w /dev/sda1
```

et ... voilà  :Smile: 

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Sì, i laptop sono molto chiusi.

le partizioni credo fossero GPT, ma sicuramente UEFI e non legacy BIOS.

----------

## bandreabis

Mi unisco a questo thread per non aprirne un altro.

Ciao, in questi giorni sto imperversando con domande su domande. 

Quella di oggi è sulla ricerca del dualboot. 

Dalla situazione in cui ero a fine dicembre (da allora ho lavorato e bene con Gentoo) mi ritrovo per vari motivi ad avere di nuovo solo Windows sul SSD.

Oggi torno alla carica.

Questo notebook ha ora Windows installato su SSD (primario) con un secondo HD meccanico (secondario). 

Il mio desiderio è quello di avere Genito sul SSD e Windows su HDD. 

La situazione attuale del partizionamento del SSD è in questa foto: 

http://i66.tinypic.com/9ljqjm.jpg

Vorrei mettere Windows nella partizione che Windows chiama D: e usare lo spazio che posso rubare a Windows su Disco0 

Qualcuno di voi è riuscito ad ottenere quello che cerco io? 

Grazie 1000.

----------

## bandreabis

Mi vanno bene anche metodi alternativi, tipo far partire Windows 10 invece che Gentoo selezionandolo dal firmware UEFI e non grub.

Windows mi servirà molto raramente.

----------

## Maxxx

Io l'avvio lo seleziono da UEFI, Grub è solo per Gentoo. Questo perchè ancora non sono in grado di configurare GRUB fino a questo punto, non l'ho mai fatto... magari più avanti proverò. 

Come primo disco di avvio ho l'HDD in cui ho installato Gentoo... quindi questo parte da solo; in alternativa, tramite il tasto F11 posso selezionare di avviare Windows (su SSD) o Debian (su un altro HDD).

Questo non lo vedo un problema, devi solo reinstallare Gentoo su SDD e Windows su HDD entrambi avviabili da UEFI (vedi handbook).

----------

## bandreabis

Ho provato a fare come mi proponi.

Se installo Windows su HDD secondario e poi GEntoo sulla SSD primaria poi anche dal UEFI non mi cariva Windows:

https://postimg.org/image/3nyxbx3v5/

----------

## Maxxx

Non lo so, prova a vedere questo:

http://www.barichannel.it/howto-riparare-boot-di-windows-810-con-codice-errore-0xc0000225-winload-efi/

----------

## bandreabis

Sì, lo vidi e seguii le istruzioni, ma non risolse nulla.

Credo perché ebbi installato Windows su una partizione del disco secondario.

----------

## bandreabis

Questa è la situazione odierna con Windows 10 installato sia sulla SSD /dev/sda partizionata dal programma di installazione di Windows, sia su /dev/sdb1:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 119.2 GiB, 128035676160 bytes, 250069680 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: EF904D54-F807-4831-BCAD-31BC5B5C7706

Device       Start       End   Sectors   Size Type

/dev/sda1     2048    923647    921600   450M Windows recovery environment

/dev/sda2   923648   1128447    204800   100M EFI System

/dev/sda3  1128448   1161215     32768    16M Microsoft reserved

/dev/sda4  1161216 250068991 248907776 118.7G Microsoft basic data

Disk /dev/sdb: 931.5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: F293B900-9EBB-4EB1-A767-9F972F49E423

Device         Start        End    Sectors   Size Type

/dev/sdb1       2048  122882047  122880000  58.6G Microsoft basic data

/dev/sdb4  122882048 1953523711 1830641664 872.9G Microsoft basic data

```

Se riuscissi a capire quali partizioni servono a Windows installato su sdb1....

----------

## bandreabis

Ce l'ho fatta.

Purtroppo non ho ancora avuto modo di copiarmi lo schema di partizionamento.

Più avanti scriverò come.

Tra le altre cose ho trovato quale file di boot caricare:

/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi

Ho lasciato /boot sulla partizione di rootfs e creato partizione FAT32 per /boot/efi e gli ho dato anche troppo spazio.

sda1 è impostata come bios_grub,esp

----------

## bandreabis

Gentoo su /dev/sda e Windows 10 su /dev/sdb1 

```
fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 119,2 GiB, 128035676160 bytes, 250069680 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: BC0824CB-E14C-493B-8FB8-25E882F801C1

Dispositivo     Start      Fine   Settori  Size Tipo

/dev/sda1        2048    716799    714752  349M EFI System

/dev/sda2      716800 105574399 104857600   50G Linux filesystem

/dev/sda3   105574400 250067631 144493232 68,9G Linux filesystem

Disk /dev/sdb: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: F293B900-9EBB-4EB1-A767-9F972F49E423

Dispositivo     Start       Fine    Settori   Size Tipo

/dev/sdb1        2048  122882047  122880000  58,6G Microsoft basic data

/dev/sdb4   122882048 1953523711 1830641664 872,9G Microsoft basic data

```

```
parted /dev/sda

GNU Parted 3.2

Viene usato /dev/sda

Benvenuti in GNU Parted. Digitare "help" per l'elenco dei comandi.

(parted) unit mib                                                         

(parted) p                                                                

Modello: ATA SanDisk SD8SNAT- (scsi)

Disco /dev/sda: 122104MiB

Dimensione del settore (logica/fisica): 512B/4096B

Tabella delle partizioni: gpt

Flag del disco: 

Numero  Inizio    Fine       Dimensione  File system  Nome       Flag

 1      1,00MiB   350MiB     349MiB      fat16        /boot/efi  avvio, esp

 2      350MiB    51550MiB   51200MiB    ext4         rootfs

 3      51550MiB  122103MiB  70553MiB    ext4         home

(parted)   
```

```
menuentry "Windows" {

    insmod part_gpt

    insmod chain

    set root='(hd0,gpt1)'

    chainloader /Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi

} 

```

----------

